

API for extracting semantic image data - colors, faces, Exif data and more - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/api_for_extracting_semantic_image_data_colors_faces_exif_data_and_more

======
nadavs
This blog post describes a new cloud-based API that helps you improve your
website using semantic information hidden in your user uploaded images. You
can use Cloudinary's API to retrieve Exif data, coordinates of detected faces,
predominant colors and color histogram of your uploaded images. Ruby on Rails,
PHP, Python and Node.js sample code included.

